# Dialysis Billing - Pt is in obs and Dr. is seeing first time



## rose2014 (Jun 3, 2011)

Pt is in obs and Dr. is seeing first time in hospital.
He gives 
99219
90935

and next day it is 
99213
90935

Will this work with ins.He is not our regular dialysis pt. in the unit.

Input helps.
Thanks


----------



## ajenkins (Jun 24, 2011)

In section 170 - Billing Physician Dialysis services (codes 90935-90999) and Related Payment is says that "CPT codes 90935 and 90937 are used to report inpatient ESRD hemodialysis and outpatient hemodialysis performed on non-ESRD patients (e.g., patients in acute renal failure requiring a brief period of dialysis prior to recovery." In your example our office would only bill the observation E/M codes.  I hope this helps.


----------

